# cutting Corian?



## blurk99 (31 May 2005)

i hope this isn't too off topic as it's most definately not wood...

does anyone know the best way to cut corian? i've just aquired a 3mtr length of the stuff (i'm a bit of a magpie when people offer me things) that will do nicely for a new ensuite bathroom we're planning but it needs cutting into 3x1mtr lengths. They're all going into alcoves so the edges dont need to be perfect as sealant will be used but what should i use? jigsaw with carbide blade? router? any special cutters needed? do i need to hire a wet stone cutter? etc...

cheers

jim


----------



## Waka (31 May 2005)

Jim

When i had my worktop put in the guy used a router to cut the top. I'm not sure whether he used a special bit for it or not. Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## trevtheturner (31 May 2005)

Hi Jim,

I have used a bandsaw to cut corian and that worked okay, so I see no reason why a jigsaw shouldn't be okay too. Don't know about 'breakout' though - any chance of a try on a test piece?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Aragorn (31 May 2005)

Special router cutters are available for Corian. Trend definitely do them.


----------



## jasonB (31 May 2005)

My corian fabricator uses a Festo saw to rough cut then he trims to size with a standard router bit. You will get a very small amount of break out so have the good side down when you cut. Bandsaw works well for smaller pieces

The only thing special about the corian cutters is they have plastic bushes over the bearings to stop them marking the bowls and a few specific profiles. If I have to trim any corian on site I use a standard 1/2" bit, you will get lots of fine shavings like confetti that stick to anything due to static :lol: 

If there are any cutouts make sure you have radiused internal corners to avoid stress points.

It can be stuck to the wall with silicon.

The face surface will need polishing to 1200g then a scotchbrite pad under a random orbit sander brings the surface up well.

Jason


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

what is corian?


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Jun 2005)

Hi Tony

It is the latest in worktop surfaces. You can have a look here: -

http://www.corian.co.uk/

But don't worry, it hasn't reached Leicestershire yet. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## blurk99 (1 Jun 2005)

thanks for the advice guys - i'll have a go with the router later. JasonB - cheers for the warning, it sounds like the mess i got when i was cutting some old phenolic lab bench surface down, took months to get it all cleaned up  

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

Newbie_Neil":161jlgx3 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> It is the latest in worktop surfaces. You can have a look here: -
> 
> ...



Ta Neil

be another 10 years before we see it


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jun 2005)

Tony":43x9n8lk said:


> be another 10 years before we see it




Exactly which part of the galaxy is Leicesterhire in?:lol: 

From the web 

"..DuPont™ produced its first sheets or Solid Surface in 1964. They called it Corian® . The company’s first installation of Corian® counter tops was completed in 1965 with the original patent for Solid Surface issued October 8, 1968."


----------



## Bean (1 Jun 2005)

Roughly the centre Chris

Bean


----------



## Adam (1 Jun 2005)

Bean":xeowh4nt said:


> Roughly the centre Chris
> 
> Bean



:lol:


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jun 2005)

I knew I would regret that..


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Jun 2005)

waterhead37":3bkpz2at said:


> I knew I would regret that..



Just humour them Chris, it's the best way. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jasonB (1 Jun 2005)

This should tell you all you need to know about Corian

It can also be used in bathrooms like this & this that I did last year, bit pricy though, retail cost for supply & fabricate what you see including the corian bowl was a little over £3000.

Jason


----------

